# Led lighting



## Stevehale (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi there 
I've got the basic LED lighting in my jewel Rio 240. Heard people mention about changing the LED's. I suppose it's down to personal preference. I was thinking of getting the marine blue and marine white. Didn't know if anyone's had experience with them ?

Steve


----------



## JL's cichlids (Oct 31, 2019)

I run led on all of my tanks(7 tanks) on a budget aquaneat makes a quality light, fluva 3.0 is better, my new show tank runs SB reef light(pricey but worth it) so many lights out there tho. Do your research and ask questions on the forum.


----------



## Fate (Nov 3, 2019)

I went thru about 3 different light fixtures until I finally found a decent spectrum I liked. I ended up going with the Marineland advance LED strip light which looks very nice AMD has a built in timer. Creates a nice shimmer effect on the rocks aswell. But I also hear good things about the Satellite Plus Pro but a little more pricer


----------

